# Removing rear seats in MK5 Jetta



## jermz (Nov 13, 2007)

I want to remove the seat in my MK5 Jetta but i don't know to tackle this. I've look for a DIY but I haven't found one yet. Can anyone give me some advice or point me in the right direction ?
Thanks.


----------



## jermz (Nov 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

bump


----------



## land143 (Nov 10, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (jermz)*

remove the tops/backs first. i believe its a t30 torx on the bracket in between the 2 halves on the bottom. take that out, then slide each back towards the center and they come out.
to remove the bottom, pull up on the front. that will release the front. then u need to push the 4 plastic cup/clips, at the back edge of the bottom part of the seat, forward to release them. then you canpush down and back on the back part of the bottom to release it.


----------



## jermz (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (land143)*

i got the back seats off but the middle seatbelt is keeping me from removing them. what do i do ?










_Modified by jermz at 10:19 AM 6-29-2009_


----------

